# ny lakeffect storm last year



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

here is one pic


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Lots of snow!!! Was that the valentines day storm?


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nope actually it was like this from the 2nd week of january threw february


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I wish we got that much snow here.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

2nd week of january, wow you must not be near me, i am in ny also, and we didnt gets now here till the 4th week of january had it from end of january till middle/end march


----------



## zim bob (Sep 8, 2007)

damn dawg lol


----------

